# Jobmarket in Perth is DEAD - No sign of recovery



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Fellows,

After being quiet for quite some time, I decided to give you a heads up of my recent experiences down under.
this post is not supposed to create Panic, but merely to draw a concise picture of the current Job market Situation above all in WA.

I came to Perth on April 2 this year, full of ambitions and hope for a successfull life in Australia. In fact, I was not necessarily looking for a "better" life, as the life I had back in Germany was also on a high standard. Merely, I was looking for a change in lifestyle and for an opportunity to enjoy everthing that WA has to offer.
After more than 4,5 months of unsuccessful job hunt, I came to the conclusion, that in order not to put my entire mission of living in Australia at stake, I had to leave Perth and try my luck in another part of Australia.

In my time in Perth I tried EVERYTHING: I sent out around 1000 applications, I used linkedin, Facebook, face to face Networking, applied initiatively, investigated about current projects and applied initiatively at the respective Project Manager and and and.

My resume after all these experiences: the Job Market in Perth is in a sincere crisis and given the long time horizon, I experienced it (April- August), it is not going to change soon. And I also do not accept the argument of my inexperience in the Australian Job market as argument, I received some good feedback on my application documents. But as a matter of fact, during all the time, I did not receive a single interview invitation of a commercial company. I had 6 Interviews (4 with the government, 2 with universities), but on all these occasions, I was confronted with candidates, who had substantially more local experience (and therefore it was not a fair competition at all).

My frustration reached a climax after which the only thing that could keep my moral up, was the prospect of leaving Perth in the close future.

I absolutely do not want to discourage somebody who is willing to make the move and to immigrate to OZ, but I definetely want to make you consider, that it may be a very rough road and that dealing with the frustration may be by far the most difficult part of your journey (way more difficult than getting a PR) - And you will need all the motivation you can possibly mobilize to succeed in your quest.

But I would want such a negative post, with a glimpse of hope for all of you:

After 5 difficult weeks in Sydney (maybe to the big burden I was already carrying due to my frustrating time in Perth) today I got the relieving call, giving me my first professional job in Australia.

I am truly happy and gratefull and so motivated to contribute to the progress and future of Australia, but will and cannot forget the experiences I went to in the last 6 months.

I hope the post is of value to you and you can draw the right conclusions out of it.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Finn-in-web said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> After being quiet for quite some time, I decided to give you a heads up of my recent experiences down under.
> this post is not supposed to create Panic, but merely to draw a concise picture of the current Job market Situation above all in WA.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your real experience. This is the bitter truth of job market in Australia. Congrats on landing the job!!

I am also planning to land in Sydney in early Jan 2015 and start hunting for a job. From your experience it seems like Sydney has more jobs than other cities in OZ. I do not know why but I do not feel that worried about job right now. I will take whatever comes first for the sake of OZ work experience to make the future professional ride smoother. 

One my buddies also spent 5,6 months in Melbourne and finally decided to move to Sydney and he too landed the job in little more than a month of search. So, it seems like Sydney is the right place for me as well from job opportunity perspective. 

Congrats once again and wish you all the best and enjoy the life in Sydney.

Btw, how safe is it there? I have heard that crime rate in Sydney is the highest in OZ? Is it for real? Share your more experiences there so that I could also pull off something and keep that in mind when I will land there.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the situation is same throughout Australia. For the first time in 23 years Australian economy is slipping into Recession. Aussie dollar crashed to 8 months low and GDP is almost negative. definaly things looking quite bleak right now.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Finn-in-web said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> After being quiet for quite some time, I decided to give you a heads up of my recent experiences down under.
> this post is not supposed to create Panic, but merely to draw a concise picture of the current Job market Situation above all in WA.
> ...


Can you please mention your profession as well?


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think the situation is same throughout Australia. For the first time in 23 years Australian economy is slipping into Recession. Aussie dollar crashed to 8 months low and GDP is almost negative. definaly things looking quite bleak right now.


Just a bit of clarification: there is no such thing as negative GDP. The GDP growth rate (current period compared to base period) can be negative, of course.
Cheers,
m.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> Can you please mention your profession as well?


Kindly see my signature.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Thanks for sharing your real experience. This is the bitter truth of job market in Australia. Congrats on landing the job!!
> 
> I am also planning to land in Sydney in early Jan 2015 and start hunting for a job. From your experience it seems like Sydney has more jobs than other cities in OZ. I do not know why but I do not feel that worried about job right now. I will take whatever comes first for the sake of OZ work experience to make the future professional ride smoother.
> 
> ...


Yes i absolutely do agree, that Sydney is one of the more prosperous places in Australia. Ideally wait until after Australia Day (26.01.) as recruitment usually picks up tight after that.

Security-wise I can just tell the best about Sydney, very clean very safe. Just as a bike rider you have to get used to the Australian metropolitan traffic. 
Maybe in the Western suburbs security can be more of an issue, but I specifically picked a central suburb with a high quality of life (according to my preferences): Redfern.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think the situation is same throughout Australia. For the first time in 23 years Australian economy is slipping into Recession. Aussie dollar crashed to 8 months low and GDP is almost negative. definaly things looking quite bleak right now.


GDP growth rate is almost negative? I found this chart online.


----------

